

App Claims to Know When Police Are Tracking You with Fake Cell Towers - rpm4321
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-app-claims-to-know-when-police-are-using-fake-cell-towers-to-track-you

======
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/12/31/snoopsnit...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/12/31/snoopsnitch_is_an_app_by_the_german_srlabs_that_detects_imsi_catchers_stingrays.html),
which points to this.

